# 1963 Impala OG interior



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

I am looking to redo my 1963 impala interior, i plan on going with all og style. anyone have pics of red interior?

any suggestions on who has good prices on kits?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

I think I seen them on Sinclairs for like $750 or so.

http://www.impala-parts.com/p16impala.htm#seatcovers


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

i was looking for all interior pieces...so far bowtie connections out of cali has gave me better price, seat covers ran for $630 for coupe. im looking for 1963 impala pictures with OG interiors in red.








> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 10 2007, 05:00 PM~7877691
> *I think I seen them on Sinclairs for like $750 or so.
> 
> http://www.impala-parts.com/p16impala.htm#seatcovers
> ...


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 10 2007, 07:00 PM~7878747
> *i was looking for all interior pieces...so far bowtie connections out of cali has gave me better price, seat covers ran for $630 for coupe. im looking for 1963 impala pictures with OG interiors in red.
> *





















Otherwise look into this forum...."post your ride"... tons of Impala interior pics...just gotta do some research.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Good lookin out homie.thats what i wanted see if OG was all red or 2 tone.  






> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 10 2007, 08:08 PM~7878823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

See if you can find pics of cars bowtie built. So you can have an idea of what John gonna sell you.


----------

